
Anti-Aging Drug That Kills Old Cells Passes First Human Trial - evo_9
https://futurism.com/the-byte/anti-aging-drug-old-cells
======
jz_
For the curious, other human trials targeting aging can be found here:

[https://www.lifespan.io/the-rejuvenation-
roadmap/](https://www.lifespan.io/the-rejuvenation-roadmap/)

